# Central machinery model 33686



## McGuyvers shop (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey,  Does anyone have an opinion or any info about the Central Machinery tabletop milling machines?  I got a chance locally to get a new "old" one from a retired guy at a furniture company here.  He bought it several years ago for a project and never used it. Now that he is retiring, the machine has to go.  I looked it up in Harbor Freight and it sells for $1499 now so the asking price of $650 seems too good to let it slip away.  This one has a 2hp reversible motor where the ones on the website are showing a 1-1/2hp motor.  I got the R8 collets and the machine..thats all.  Would love to add a power feed, but I don't know if there are any kits out there that fit these mills.  Any experience with this?


----------



## GaryK (Feb 2, 2013)

McGuyvers shop said:


> Hey,  Does anyone have an opinion or any info about the Central Machinery tabletop milling machines?  I got a chance locally to get a new "old" one from a retired guy at a furniture company here.  He bought it several years ago for a project and never used it. Now that he is retiring, the machine has to go.  I looked it up in Harbor Freight and it sells for $1499 now so the asking price of $650 seems too good to let it slip away.  This one has a 2hp reversible motor where the ones on the website are showing a 1-1/2hp motor.  I got the R8 collets and the machine..thats all.  Would love to add a power feed, but I don't know if there are any kits out there that fit these mills.  Any experience with this?



That's a hell of a deal. I basically have the same mill and it's worked great for 20 years!

 I have no complaints except having to find my zero after I move the head up or down.

There are power feeds available. ENCO has one for less  $300 I think and  SHARS has them also for more money.

Here's mine after 20 years.





View attachment 97956


----------



## Randy_m (Feb 2, 2013)

It's the one I have. Added dro, power feed, vfd, and a gear motor to raise and lower the head. Oh by the way, the way I relocate my head back to the same place after I move it is easy. I mounted a laser to it, it points accrossed the shop and hits a wall 25 feet away. BEFORE I move my head I turn it on, walk accrossed the shop, put a square of masking tape on top the laser dot, then take a pen and X the center of the dot. Now it can be time consuming to relocate your head back, but it will land you within a couple thous. or less. Oh and jump on the mill.


----------



## jmarkwolf (Feb 13, 2013)

I've had one for almost 15 years, bought it new for $799 IIRC, and shipping was free at the time! Even return shipping was free if I didn't like it when it arrived! 

Turns out it was a good one. Table was flat end-to-end within 0.001". Still has only about 0.012" backlash on both wheels, although I only cut mostly aluminum. It's been a great milling machine for this newbie.

Just put a nice Dro Pros DRO on it a couple months ago, and shortly after found a nice Bridgeport. Will likely be selling my Mill/Drill once I get the Bridgeport tuned up.

Will try to sell it with the DRO, but will transplant it to the Bridgeport if not.


----------

